# Knock'n off the rust



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Getting him back out and working for the ADBA Oct weight pull!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

He doesn't look that rusty to me Good luck!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Its about dang time you post up some pictures of Rebel!!! Man he is looking good. have you been doing much with him Andy? Is he still pulling a huge amount of weight? I can not wait to hear all about this show and what Rebel record will be.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Great looking boy.


----------



## savannah09 (Sep 15, 2010)

wow he is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

still looks good to me


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow he is amazing boy. What pulls will you be going to?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Andy he looks great! Rebel started it all for me, I love that dog. cant wait to see him pull


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

SImply stunning  Can't wait to hear how he does


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

If that's rusty, can't wait to see polished.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wow is is amazing what a looker, good luck at the weight pull, post some pics of him at the show plz.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bet hes happy!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

yip yip yippeee!!!!! wahooo!!! go git im Rebel (and Andy!)


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

B-E-A-UTIFUL Dog!!! Simply amazing! Thanks for posting these! I love that first picture of the side glance....So much strength and determination in his eyes alone!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Andy GREAT to hear you are going to step back out and pull .. Rebel looks good and I bet he is happy to be back at it. 

Best of Luck


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

he looks great! I wish I could go to nationals but Justin did not come yet so we cannot go this year  Bailey does have a WP Demo this weekend at an event my business is sponsoring. Our business is sponsoring the 3rd Annual Valencia County Pit Bull Day and we will dog WP and Agility Demos all day long. It will be good to pull the dogs out and work them before winter and hopefully next spring Bailey and I can hit several shows.

Good luck with your pull! :woof:


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

what a looker!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

He's looking good Andy! Good luck in October.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Andy good luck to you It's good to see you back in the game were you belong. Your boy looks fantastic and I am sure will continue to make you proud.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ooooo I love me some Rebel  He looks as handsome as ever  I can't wait to see him go kick butt at the show 
I'm getting Dosia into WP this year. He's getting a new harness for his B-day and the guys are building a track in the back yard for us  I can't wait.


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Rust???? Good luck at the WP competitions, though it doesn't look like you'll need it.


----------

